# tecnos steel vs trek carbon



## Buck2006 (Nov 12, 2010)

I currently ride an 09 Trek Madone 4.7 full ultegra full carbon frame and fork. It's pretty light and a good ride, but it just isn't doing it for me - it has no soul. I'm thinking about switching to an older Tecnos with Campy Record. Am I crazy? I always rode steel bikes back in the day and even my buddy's inexpensive steel single speed has more mojo (and I mean in the ride and feel, not a retro poseur thing). Any views or advice would be welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

No you're not crazy. Two very different frames but in my mind, the steel Tecnos wins over the very average Trek anytime.


----------

